# Birdwatcher Trespasser?



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

So I'm sitting in my blind last night not seeing anything. It's getting duskish and I'm glassing a pasture when I see a man with binoculars around his neck walking around my pecan orchard. I immediately think poacher. I don't see a weapon, but who knows. I called the Sheriff and met him at the gate. It turns out this guy is like 60 years old and admits to the Deputy that once a year he comes through here, hops our fence and bird watches fully knowing that it's private property...***? 
The guys wife and another lady are in the car just waiting for him to come back. The sheriff told him he was very lucky that I didn't mistake him for a deer, issued him a trespass warning and sent him on his way. 

Has anyone else had problems with rouge bird watchers? :headknock


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

YES. Our rancher sells birdwatching trips on our property. You wouldn't believe how many lederhosen wearing D-bags show up to watch the annual tweety migrations. It just kills me.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> YES. Our rancher sells birdwatching trips on our property. You wouldn't believe how many lederhosen wearing D-bags show up to watch the annual tweety migrations. It just kills me.


And that doesn't even begin to explain how they overrun Spec's ranch!! I can't wait to BLAST a turkey when they are all glassing it!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... turk turk turk turk turk ... "Oh ... ! Look at that marvelous specimen ... !" BOOM. No head. It has to be done.

The best part is when you show up to hunt deer and find a blanket staked down in a food plot with 5 empty bottles of wine laying in the grass. Must be some sort of owl watch. I don't know.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

It's just the beginning Benny!!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

It's time for the annual Audubon Society Christmas bird count so the pressure is on the avid birder's to turn in counts better than the other guys. It lasts for a couple weeks and then they'll be gone until spring migration. I used to guide for these folks and they're way more competitive than any of my duck hunters. The little old ladies were the worst.

http://birds.audubon.org/christmas-bird-count#


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

They (bird watchers) are definitely a strange breed. Similar in nature to duck hunters. Duck hunter-dumbazz that stands in lightning to shoot these


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have had them ask me for permission to watch and take pictures of birds on my place but I've always turned them down.

A friend in South Texas made the mistake of telling someone that he had been watching some beautiful Painted Buntings from his stand and in less than two days he had people showing up at his house wanting to go bird watching on his ranch. Turns out that there is a market here guys; turns out that the bird watchers will pay $50.00 each to sit in a box blind and watch birds all day. 

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> I have had them ask me for permission to watch and take pictures of birds on my place but I've always turned them down.
> 
> A friend in South Texas made the mistake of telling someone that he had been watching some beautiful Painted Buntings from his stand and in less than two days he had people showing up at his house wanting to go bird watching on his ranch. Turns out that there is a market here guys; turns out that the bird watchers will pay $50.00 each to sit in a box blind and watch birds all day.
> 
> TH


Wow! They really are strange:screwy:
Now just install water and snack vending machines in each stand.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Salty, $50 bucks a head will pay for a lot of protein LOL!

TH


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice woodies man! They don't stay around north texas long, the first week of duck season maybe and then they are gone.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

They do their Christmas count on my ranch at the coast every year. But they do ask permission. I've never met them but can't ever tell they've been on the place.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Turns out that there is a market here guys; turns out that the bird watchers will pay $50.00 each to sit in a box blind and watch birds all day.
> 
> TH


I have seen pictures of several ranches on this forum that I would pay $50 to sit in a blind all day to watch and photograph deer. I guess I am wacko too.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... turk turk turk turk turk ... "Oh ... ! Look at that marvelous specimen ... !" BOOM. No head. It has to be done.
> 
> The best part is when you show up to hunt deer and find a blanket staked down in a food plot with 5 empty bottles of wine laying in the grass. Must be some sort of owl watch. I don't know.


Ah, lovebird teenagers looking for a cheap hotel. Setup a game cam and put out a fresh bottle of wine and get the action on camera. lol


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Ah, lovebird teenagers looking for a cheap hotel. Setup a game cam and put out a fresh bottle of wine and get the action on camera. lol


The PG-13 version of my post that got deleted... lol... sorry TH... couldn't help it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... turk turk turk turk turk ... "Oh ... ! Look at that marvelous specimen ... !" BOOM. No head. It has to be done.
> 
> The best part is when you show up to hunt deer and find a blanket staked down in a food plot with 5 empty bottles of wine laying in the grass. Must be some sort of owl watch. I don't know.


Sounds like a Beaver search to me.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

I guess instead of calling the sheriff, I should have asked the old hippie for some corn money. Funny thing is I did see a Bald Eagle on our place yesterday. I guess maybe he did too.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Turns out that there is a market here guys; turns out that the bird watchers will pay $50.00 each to sit in a box blind and watch birds all day.
> 
> TH


That's cheap...

All over the country there are men and women who, when their secretary breaks in on a board meeting to tell the CEO that a nesting pair of masked ducks has been seen at Brazos Bend State Park, they will walk out, board a plane and will be on their way.

Many of them spend megabucks each year on transportation, equipment, etc.

According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service study, birdwatchers contribute about $40 Billion each year to the US economy, and 20% of Americans identify themselves as at least casual birdwatchers.[


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

There are more and more ranchers realizing the income potential and tax breaks for bird watching and allowing a small potion or all their property to be a bird preserve. Very true about the duck hunters and bird watchers cut from the same clothe. Duck hunters just wanna hold their bird rather than take a pic. But the law is the law when it comes to trespassing. Just because they carry a camera they should not be exempt from a ticket. Just as one does not know whether a poacher is a head hunter or an umemployed man trying to get some meat, one does not know the intention of the camera carrying potentially violent tree hugger. Trespassers should all be held accountable


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Some people...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> I have had them ask me for permission to watch and take pictures of birds on my place but I've always turned them down.
> 
> A friend in South Texas made the mistake of telling someone that he had been watching some beautiful Painted Buntings from his stand and in less than two days he had people showing up at his house wanting to go bird watching on his ranch. Turns out that there is a market here guys; turns out that the bird watchers will pay $50.00 each to sit in a box blind and watch birds all day.
> 
> TH


I've got painted buntings & a boxs blind.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Put the word out Rubberback...let them see that pretty bird and help you pay for feed 

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Put the word out Rubberback...let them see that pretty bird and help you pay for feed
> 
> TH


Amen, Bro the stuff has really got exspensive & I only have two feeders that I'm using. Glad,I used them this year the bucks were hungry.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

When I was hunting a Keith Johns place (a bowhunting ranch), I asked about the gun style box blinds he had. He commented " Those are for the bird watchers". Apparently there are several groups a year that come out, pack lunches, spend all day in the blind and texting back and forth about the birds they are watching.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Instigator said:


> It's time for the annual Audubon Society Christmas bird count so the pressure is on the avid birder's to turn in counts better than the other guys. It lasts for a couple weeks and then they'll be gone until spring migration. I used to guide for these folks and they're way more competitive than any of my duck hunters. The little old ladies were the worst.
> 
> http://birds.audubon.org/christmas-bird-count#


Single 60 year old males can do a whole bunch shagging while birding with those sweet little old ladys. lol Grannys need loving too.:walkingsm


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

The RGV gets flocks of them each year. They do drop money into the local economy, but the biggest problem with them is while they are driving. They drive very slow and just slam the brakes whenever they see a bird. Keep your distance....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> He needs no help with that.....


Beat me to it


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

That was a good laugh..........


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stiiiiiiiiiill waiting on that angry landowner phonecall/email b-hog ... ?!?! You need their phone number/email ... ?!?!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Seems that this thread has been edited...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

railbird said:


> Single 60 year old males can do a whole bunch shagging while birding with those sweet little old ladys. lol Grannys need loving too.:walkingsm


You being 50, it sounds like you have plans for a little cougar hunting?


----------

